

Ask HN:  Best resources to learn Android? - perezda

I've looked around and can't seem to find any high quality Android videos online.  Is there anything out there for Android that's on the level of Stanford's CS193 for iOS development?
======
RomanDK
Im also interested in the videos. I know google has some about good practices
and special features.

~~~
iamArihant
These video tutorials are quite good:
[http://marakana.com/techtv/android_bootcamp_screencast_serie...](http://marakana.com/techtv/android_bootcamp_screencast_series.html)

~~~
perezda
Excellent, thanks!

